
Life Hacking and Hustle Porn - troydavis
https://www.xaprb.com/blog/life-hacking-hustle-porn/
======
Topolomancer
An interesting take that appeals to my personal perspective of these things.
All too often people get a holier-than-thou attitude when it comes to certain
behavioural patterns. Just like TFA, I do not discount the value of certain
techniques (meditation, skipping breakfast, etc.) but this is certainly not
the biggest factor accounting for success or failure.

In fact, I see this a little bit like a 'prosperity gospel' thing: the naive
belief that if you hustle in the right way while doing the right things,
everything will turn out all right. If it does not, it just shows your lack of
belief.

While a lack of belief or faith in one's abilities _can_ be problematic, faith
is also not _the_ determining factor in things. Sheer luck plays a bigger role
than most people think.

